# Vessel / Vapor Picardie Rio de Janeiro 1868



## Celani (Jul 6, 2012)

Hello to all!!

I am trying to find the passanger's list of the vessel Picardie that arrived in Rio de Janeiro/Brazil in February 18th 1868.

That vessel belonged to the Companhie SGTM and used to make the route Marseilles-Genova-Rio de Janeiro-Rio da Prata.

I am looking for information about my greatgranfather who was named Giovanni Celani (João Celani in Brrazil). In a newspaper from Feb 18th 1868 there a partial passanger's list with the name G. Celani and I would like to see if that G is Giovanni.

Can someone help me?? Thanks!!!


----------

